# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Per metre cost of prefab trusses and frames

## Art Martin

Hi All, 
I realise this is a 'how long is a piece of string' question, but I'm going to ask it anyway. :Doh:  :Doh:  
Can anyone give me a rough indication of a per metre or per lineal metre rate for prefab timber wall frames-pretty standard 450centres, double top plate, standard windows openings, standard grade timber as well as say 2440 height. Does it generally work out at material cost + x% where x is 5 -10-20%. I realise I could call the frame and truss places, however I'm still at the budget feasibility point of the process.  
Also, any formula for roughly how much a standard gable trusses per lineal metre? 
Thanks

----------

